
Real Leadership Lessons of Steve Jobs (2012) - t23
https://hbr.org/2012/04/the-real-leadership-lessons-of-steve-jobs
======
joezydeco
_" Atari’s games came with no manual and needed to be uncomplicated enough
that a stoned freshman could figure them out. The only instructions for its
Star Trek game were: “1. Insert quarter. 2. Avoid Klingons.”_

Not to be pedantic, but Atari never did a Star Trek arcade title. Where did
HBR get this?

The legend of the "Atari simplicity" came from its instructions for Pong:

    
    
       - Deposit Quarter
       - Ball Will Serve Automatically
       - Avoid Missing Ball for High Score
    

[http://pongmuseum.com/history/avoidmissingballforhighscore.p...](http://pongmuseum.com/history/avoidmissingballforhighscore.php)

